# sound blaster 5.1 mit cmss



## nitro-Merlin (21. Oktober 2004)

hi, ich hab eine sound blaster live 5.1 mit orginal treibern. wie kann ich bei der alten software cmss aktivieren, ich habs bisher nicht gefunden, es nervt aber total wenn nur 2 kanäle angesprochen werden.

falls jemand weiß wie das bei der alten software geht bzw. wo ich aktuelle software finde mit der ich die alte updaten kann, damit das endlich geht wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar.

mfg Lars


----------



## Radhad (22. Oktober 2004)

Stell doch in windows auf ein 5.1 Boxensystem um, dann eght s eigentlich. So habe ich das gemacht unter XP zum testen eines 5.1 Systems eines Freundes.


MfG Radhad


----------



## funnytommy (24. Oktober 2004)

Das müsste mit dem mitgelieferten Soundsteuerungsprogramm funktionieren! Bei meiner Audigy 2 NX USB2 Karte gibts da einen eigenen Knopf auf der Soundkarte wo man das CMSS aktivieren/deaktivieren kann! Diesen Knopf gibts hald nur bei der externen Variante......


----------

